# My Loom Knitted Brioche Vine Cowl is finished



## ClaudiaCano

Hi, I'm participating in the Ravellenics games, and I finished this cowl yesterday. My challenge was working brioche for the first time, and adapting the brioche stitch pattern to loom knitting. I used the 28" KB, and bulky yarn. I'm so happy with my FO! Here is the link to my project page
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/claudiacano/brioche-vine-cowl


----------



## Janallyn

Cool, love it


----------



## BirchPoint

Wow! That's nice!


----------



## crafterwantabe

Wow! I love it!!! You should be proud... Very very nice.


----------



## Moon Loomer I

Very nice! Moon Loomer I


----------



## Moon Loomer I

How many pegs were cast on? Moon Loomer I


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Moon Loomer I said:


> How many pegs were cast on? Moon Loomer I


There were 80 pegs total.


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Thank you at all of you for your nice comments about my cowl. This is a paid pattern from Merecedes Tarasovich, but I'm writing a different pattern to show how to work the increases and decreases in loom knit brioche.


----------



## lovey

wow!


----------



## yona

Very nicely done cowl!


----------



## run4fittness

Very impressive :sm24:


----------



## Tapraol

Very pretty! Amazing done on a loom.


----------



## Tapraol

Very pretty! Amazing done on a loom.


----------



## suzy147

Very artistic! Are there any instructions for it. I am new to looming. 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## chava123

Beautiful!!! Love it!!


----------



## chava123

How long did it take to knit on loom? Stunning!!!


----------



## chava123

How long did it take to knit on loom? Stunning!!!


----------



## chava123

How long did it take to knit on loom? Stunning!!!


----------



## ClaudiaCano

I’m sorry that I’m answering your question too late, I’ve been busy with other things. It took me about six days to finish this cowl.


----------



## mossstitch

ClaudiaCano said:


> Hi, I'm participating in the Ravellenics games, and I finished this cowl yesterday. My challenge was working brioche for the first time, and adapting the brioche stitch pattern to loom knitting. I used the 28" KB, and bulky yarn. I'm so happy with my FO! Here is the link to my project page
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/claudiacano/brioche-vine-cowl


Oh my , that is really BEAUTIFUL .


----------



## Hooked in the Falls

Really nice!


----------

